# Décodage MKV sur iPad 5 et mini 2 possible?



## Babyfasty (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Est ce que l'iPhone 5S avec le processeur A7 peut décoder du 1080p .mkv en live? J'ai cherché sur Google et rien trouvé. En fait est ce que quelqu'un peut faire le test?

Merci
Babyment vôtre


----------



## Lauange (23 Octobre 2013)

J'arrive à lire du MKV son ipad 2 avec Aceplayer. Cela doit être possible.


----------



## Babyfasty (23 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que tu dois lire du 720p, mais du 1080p?
Je pense que sur l'écran rétina de l'iPad - qui est d'une définition supérieur au full HD - un mkv prend tout son sens.


----------

